# WarmaHordes 4 Trade Cryx and Pigs up for Grabs!!



## CanadaRobC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Everyone.

I have two small forces I am looking to possible trade.

Cryx

pDeneghra

Magnatized Plastic Hell Jack - Undercoated
2 Deathrippers - Painted
Defiler

Min Squad of Cephalyx Overloards
Min Squad of Soulhunters
Darragh Wrathe
Wraith Engine - Patially Painted

Farrow

Lord Carver
2 War Hogs
2 Gun Boars
Rorsh and Brine

What I am looking for:

40 K:
Eldar
Blood Angels
Chaos Space Marine

Warmachine:
Mercanaries Armies

I am willing to listen to any offer. Thanks for your time.


----------

